# Good monster movies?



## Charles (Aug 17, 2010)

Does such a thing exist? I'm sick of the bad CGI, crappy monster movies.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 17, 2010)

what movies have you watched so far?


----------



## Charles (Aug 17, 2010)

Godzilla with Matthew Broderick wasn't bad, King Kong with Adrian Brody I thought was pretty good.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 17, 2010)

i liked the alien movies

and any old school monster movies, some might be cheesy but still good movies


----------



## Murmel (Aug 17, 2010)

Cloverfield -> all.

I think Alien movies are horrible, it ended with me playing guitar through the rest of the movie


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 17, 2010)

Find old episodes of a show called "Mystery Science Theater 3000" they play a whole bunch of wacked out movies. Some of them are cheesy other pretty funny but they have some kind of monster in them.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 17, 2010)

Just watch Bad Taste and shut up. I know they're aliens, but what the fuck is better than Bad Taste? Nothing.

... aside from The 7th Voyage of Sinbad. Just kidding. Don't shoot me.


----------



## lobee (Aug 17, 2010)

The Host. 

That's all I can come up with at the moment.


----------



## LUCKY7 (Aug 17, 2010)

H.P. Lovecraft's Re-Animator and From Beyond.


----------



## t3sser4ct (Aug 17, 2010)

Not sure if it qualifies, but I liked _The Mist_.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 17, 2010)

Cloverfield
The Host
Dog Soldiers
The Descent
Peter Benchley's 'The Creature'
The Wolfman
Reign Of Fire


----------



## silentrage (Aug 17, 2010)

And no one's mentioned The THING!?!?!??!!??!!?! wtf is wrong with you guys. 
It's getting remade next year, but the old version's still classic. 

Also, Slither is pretty fun.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 17, 2010)

silentrage said:


> And no one's mentioned The THING!?!?!??!!??!!?! wtf is wrong with you guys.
> It's getting remade next year, but the old version's still classic.
> 
> Also, Slither is pretty fun.


 
How could I hae forgotten! Epic epic film, interested to see what the new one is like.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2010)

There's this crazy movie called "Jennifer"...

Watch it and be prepared to be very very very disturbed... 

Do crazed ppl eating succubi count as monsters?


----------



## Charles (Aug 17, 2010)

Murmel said:


> Cloverfield -> all.
> 
> I think Alien movies are horrible, it ended with me playing guitar through the rest of the movie



Cloverfield wasn't bad but I almost puked.

And thanks for all the other suggestions, guys, I'm right on it.


----------



## Necky379 (Aug 17, 2010)

i always liked "Silver Bullet". it's from the 80's with corey haim and gary bussey.


----------



## jaredowty (Aug 17, 2010)

Gojira, the original 1954 Japanese version w/English subtitles only. Haven't seen a monster movie that compares.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 17, 2010)

silentrage said:


> And no one's mentioned The THING!?!?!??!!??!!?! wtf is wrong with you guys.
> It's getting remade next year, but the old version's still classic.
> 
> Also, Slither is pretty fun.



Who cares about the remake. Kurt Russell's not in it, so it automatically sucks.


----------



## silentrage (Aug 17, 2010)

Well that sucks... and I bet the monsters will be CG too.


----------



## Randy (Aug 17, 2010)

Ummm... The Thing < The Thing From Outer Space


----------



## Explorer (Aug 17, 2010)

The Fly (David Cronenberg)
Invasion of the Body Snatchers (Donald Sutherland version)
Mary Shelley's Frankenstein (1994)
Cloverfield
Let the Right One In
Jaws
The Blob (original)
Tremors

Those are the ones which would count as "monster" movies. Scary, but not quite the same genre:

The Wicker Man
American Psycho
Carnival of Souls
Stir of Echoes
The Gift
What Lies Beneath
Hostel
Ravenous
The Prestige
Teeth
Perfume

And, if you're into anime series, I was truly and deeply horrified by... Deathnote.


----------



## silentrage (Aug 17, 2010)

The prestige? That's a magician movie! GTFO!


----------



## Explorer (Aug 17, 2010)

silentrage said:


> The prestige? That's a magician movie! GTFO!



I hadn't meant to challenge any limits and rules you insist on placing on what can be defined as horror.

However, there are people who sometimes look beyond norms and who don't apply rules in a knee-jerk fashion. Considering that seven- and eight-string guitars aren't for those looking for the status quo, I hope that you forgive my assuming that such minds are open in other areas as well. Obviously I was wrong in at least one case.

Sorry!


----------



## Bungle (Aug 18, 2010)

Honestly I thought Cloverfield was pretty average. It did have great special effects and an original take on the "monster genre" though, I'll say that much.

I'd vote for the Kurt Russell "Thing" and "Alien".


----------



## silentrage (Aug 18, 2010)

Explorer said:


> I hadn't meant to challenge any limits and rules you insist on placing on what can be defined as horror.
> 
> However, there are people who sometimes look beyond norms and who don't apply rules in a knee-jerk fashion. Considering that seven- and eight-string guitars aren't for those looking for the status quo, I hope that you forgive my assuming that such minds are open in other areas as well. Obviously I was wrong in at least one case.
> 
> Sorry!



Apology accepted.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 18, 2010)

alien
aliens
alien 3 is ok
predator
predator 2
avp 2
toxic avenger
swamp thing
in the mouth of madness has some cool monsters
it
20,000 leauges under the sea
abyss
leviathan was ok
sphere
split second (badd asssss \m/)
they live (soon to be re-made)


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 18, 2010)

Dracula (starring Bela Lugosi)
Frankenstein (starring Boris Karloff)
The Creature from Black Lagoon
The Mummy
The Wolfman (the original movie)
The House Of Wax (starring Vincent Price)


----------



## Murmel (Aug 18, 2010)

Charles said:


> Cloverfield wasn't bad but I almost puked.


Huh? 
How come?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2010)

silentrage said:


> Apology accepted.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 18, 2010)

jymellis said:


> toxic avenger


 
Marry me. Anyone who mentions Troma is sexy.


----------



## Charles (Aug 18, 2010)

Murmel said:


> Huh?
> How come?



I'm a little whiney motion sickness bitch, even playing Call Of Duty for more than like twenty minutes makes me wanna hurl so the ultra steady camera of Cloverfield....


----------



## Daiephir (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd suggest Monsters Inc., it has monster in the title, thus making it the best monster movie evar


----------



## Explorer (Aug 18, 2010)

For those who plan to but haven't yet seen "Cloverfield," rare as they may be, skip the following:

Although I post here and on a few other forums, I don't really spend a huge amount of time immersed in mass media. I also don't read movie boxes or plot explanations, preferring only to know if people I trust considered a movie to be worthwhile.

When I put in "Cloverfield," I had absolutely no expectations. It was clearly fictional, given the "Property of US Army" and "formerly known as Central Park." Even so, the action within the film, all filmed POV, seemed so offhandedly genuine that it made me fearful. Not stay up all night fearful, but there was a great deal of realism to what was going on.

I wound up buying the disc a few days after that first viewing, and it holds up rather well. It's definitely one of my favorite monster movies....


----------



## chucknorrishred (Aug 18, 2010)

cloverfield sucked dick,

* the thing* was awesome

im gonna check out 

the thing from outer space now lol


----------



## Bungle (Aug 18, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Marry me. Anyone who mentions Troma is sexy.


Sgt. Kabukiman, NYPD!

For the record I think we should get a pre-nup


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 19, 2010)

Pulgasari....its so worth it.

Pulgasari - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4299325314122049461#


----------



## Bungle (Aug 19, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> Pulgasari....its so worth it.
> 
> Pulgasari - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> [googlevid][/googlevid]





> It was produced by South Korean director Shin Sang-ok, who had been kidnapped in 1978 by North Korean intelligence on the orders of Kim Jong-il


I think the real monster here is Kim Jong Il


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 19, 2010)

I am legend scared the cunt out of me.

Cloverfield is fucking the scheizer.


----------



## liamh (Aug 19, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> The Descent


----------



## Murmel (Aug 19, 2010)

chucknorrishred said:


> cloverfield sucked dick


First person I've ever heard who didn't like Cloverfield.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 19, 2010)

- Sharktopus
- Supergator
- Frankenfish
- Boa vs Python
- MegaShark vs Giant Octopus
- Megapiranha 
- Megasnake
- Snakes on a Train (yes, train! The german dub version is awesome because every female isdubbed by the same women. Normal women, grandma, little child. All with same voice )
- Ice Spiders
- Fire Serpent
- Mansquito


----------



## silentrage (Aug 19, 2010)

^ we have a winner


----------



## Murmel (Aug 19, 2010)

Ice Spiders? Don't tell me it's about big ass spiders that are frozen or something... 
I watched Eight-legged freaks and I literally cringed during the entire film. I also peeked above my glasses so I wouldn't be terrified all the time because I don't see well at all without glasses


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 19, 2010)

liamh said:


>


 
Mutant cannibalistic cave people are monsters aren't they? 



Marv Attaxx said:


> - Sharktopus
> - Supergator
> - Frankenfish
> - Boa vs Python
> ...


 
Are those all Ayslum films? Frankenfish does look quite good to be fair.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 19, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Are those all Ayslum films? Frankenfish does look quite good to be fair.


Yeah, I think most of them are Asylum films 
I don't know what drugs they take but it must be something very very strong 
Frankenfish is a semi-serious horromovie about some big ass fish eating people in the swamps of florida. The trailer is 1000x better than the real movie


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 19, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Yeah, I think most of them are Asylum films
> I don't know what drugs they take but it must be something very very strong
> Frankenfish is a semi-serious horromovie about some big ass fish eating people in the swamps of florida. The trailer is 1000x better than the real movie


 
They just capitalise off of famour films with mockbusts like 'The Day The Earth Stopped', 'Titanic 2' and 'Alien vs Hunter'. 

Yeah I saw the trailer, its actually based on the very real giant snakehead fish, which is a vicious and highly adaptable bugger that has found its way into lakes and rivers across America. They can move short distances over land, grow a couple of feet long and have nasty teeth. Not exactly life threatening, but they'll do some damage if you aren't careful.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 19, 2010)

Check this out 

Not the video I was looking for but you get the point. Giant carp jumping out of the water and hitting guys in the face 

Exactly like in those shitty monster movies


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2010)

the fuck is an ice spider???


----------



## Joseph Goodman (Aug 19, 2010)

Quatermass & The Pit (AKA Five Million Years To Earth)
Rodan
War Of The Gargantuas
Frankenstein Conquers The World
Caltiki, The Immortal Monster

...and another vote for "Ravenous".


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 19, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> They just capitalise off of famour films with mockbusts like 'The Day The Earth Stopped', 'Titanic 2' and 'Alien vs Hunter'.



You forgot "Transmorphers"


----------



## heavy7-665 (Aug 19, 2010)

Another for "Ravenous"


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 22, 2010)

Cloverfield- i absolutely loved the secrecy behind the movie, and how legitimate the entire thing played out. watching the movie, i almost forgot this was a movie, and thought it was a documentary of some sort. just brilliant. 

The Brotherhood of the Wolf- not exactly sure if this is a *monster* movie, but it was nicely shown. loosely based on a true story about these series of attacks from rabid wolfs butchering people in france. those attacks keep happening even to this day, and those descriptions of the wolfs dont really sound like wolfs. whatever it is, its been out there since the 1500's or so. the movie changed that lil detail and it had a great message to it too 

let the right one one- a vampire movie unlike any other vampire movie i've every seen. it had the true vampire touches that modern vampires just dont have. though considered a horror movie, it made me smile through out the movie. well made. 

28 weeks later- i have yet to watch its prequel, but 28 weeks later was absolutely brilliant! i loved the fact that these zombies are highly intelligent and highly mobel people. very suspenseful through out. 

the lost boys- as old as it may be, and as cheesey it may be to todays standards, the movie is awesome coz its everything that a vampire is not supposed to be, but they make it look so much cooler than regular vampires! no vampire is rich, dressed in leather, pretentious, arrogant, depressed etc. instead you get a group of teenage vampires who live in caves, sleep upside-down, and just kick ass. i guess its more of a cult movie... 

The Host- a really weird and awesome korean movie. some say that its the best korean movie to date. i'm not sure if thats coz that is the only korean movie they saw...but a brilliant movie none the less. either way, breath takingly awesome. 

the terminator I and II- one a horror, the other an action. either way, well done. 

jurassic park- watching the movies even today, for some reason, their graphics ages really well comparing to a lot of later movies(namely lord of the rings...surprising) 

the omega man AND I AM LEGEND- though i didn't like i am legend as much, it did do a fairly good homage to the omega man. 

wizard of OZ- perhaps this is on my list as it was the first book i read from cover to cover within 2 days. but either way, the crazy witch, Oz, the tin man, lion, the scarecrow, and all the lil things on the way.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 22, 2010)

Ravenous isn't a monster movie, but still good.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 22, 2010)

Brotherhood of the Wolf is totally a monster movie. And an awesome one at that


----------



## Explorer (Aug 23, 2010)

soliloquy said:


> the lost boys- as old as it may be, and as cheesey it may be to todays standards, the movie is awesome coz its everything that a vampire is not supposed to be, but they make it look so much cooler than regular vampires! no vampire is rich, dressed in leather, pretentious, arrogant, depressed etc. instead you get a group of teenage vampires who live in caves, sleep upside-down, and just kick ass. i guess its more of a cult movie...



Ah, yes, flying, boys never getting old or having to grow up, finding a mother, this interpretation of the story of Peter Pan and the Lost Boys is one of my favorites.

Er... you did know it's the Peter Pan story, right? *laugh*

I sometimes pair up movies which have the same story in an inobvious way. "Lost Boys" has really upset some of my friends, who feel that I've tainted something from their childhood. *laugh*

I'm too tired right now to think of other pairings, but maybe I'll start a thread on that at some point....


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 23, 2010)

the mist
the host
the thing.


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 23, 2010)

Explorer said:


> Ah, yes, flying, boys never getting old or having to grow up, finding a mother, this interpretation of the story of Peter Pan and the Lost Boys is one of my favorites.
> 
> Er... you did know it's the Peter Pan story, right? *laugh*
> 
> ...




if you ever watch bollywood movies, you would be surprised when they do a movie that isn't copied, or inspired by western movies.you name it, and they've made a copy of it, sometimes scene to scene.

lets see, the usual suspects, reservoir dogs, terminator, anger management etc...and some how, they all are tied in with the romeo/Juliet story line.


----------



## Bungle (Aug 23, 2010)

soliloquy said:


> The Brotherhood of the Wolf


Awesome film!


----------



## Murmel (Aug 24, 2010)

Gotta agree with The Host. It's the only Korean movie I've seen and at first I was just gonna see it for the lulz, but it was legitimately good


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 24, 2010)

If you like korean monster movies check out "chaw"!
This movie is hilarous


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Sep 16, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Check this out
> 
> Not the video I was looking for but you get the point. Giant carp jumping out of the water and hitting guys in the face




Reminds me of 6:03 here.



Which, of course, reminds me of the rest of the episode. (Skip to 1:14 in the last video for the good stuff.)




I think Old Gregg is technically a monster. 



When I was a kid, I was obsessed with Godzilla. I have the VHS's somewhere. Monsters have always fascinated me, but I never really sought out monster movies when I was growing up. That said, I agree with the people who recommended The Thing and Slither.


----------

